# Washington DC marriott



## slomac (Sep 10, 2014)

We are going to Williamsburg for spring break and we want to do to DC for a few days.  Any Marriott hotel recommendations in DC that will not break the bank?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 10, 2014)

Try horse-trading with a Wyndham owner -- Wyndham has 2 resorts in or very near to DC..... Olde Town Alexandria on a Metro line with free resort parking. National Harbor is near the Gaylord Convention Center with a short drive to the Metro (lots of good dining with a new view on the river).


----------



## Mr. Vker (Sep 10, 2014)

Dulles Marriott Suites is about 20 mins outside of DC. Expensive during the week. One the weekends its $70/ Marriott Rewards rate. Nice big rooms. You can usually get Thursday added if you book through the weekend. Nice dining nearby.


----------



## Fairwinds (Sep 10, 2014)

I find that a search on the web site is always a good idea because the good deal hotels are always changing. But try the two marriott's in Crystal City. They are nice, right on top of metro and close. If you have to push out (spring break can be a very busy time especially if cherry blossoms are out) try the Falls Chuch Marriott. I have found good deals there and they offer a free shuttle to the Dun Loring Metro Station. It's pretty far out but keep it in mind if DC rates are to high. Lots of nice restaurants in nearby McLean.

http://www.wmata.com


----------



## puckmanfl (Sep 10, 2014)

good evening

just had a delightful stay at Residence Inn Foggy Bottom  ..1/2 mile from monuments...

great base to stay for exploring DC...


----------



## GreenTea (Sep 10, 2014)

Just stayed at The Renaissance Mayflower.  Loved it.  Walked everywhere.  

I have been to many of the properties over the years.  Good and bad about most locations.  If you have questions I will do my best.


----------



## suzannesimon (Sep 10, 2014)

I live in Arlington and it is at least 30 minutes to Dulles from here on the Dulles Access Rd but longer on the Toll Rd.  I suggest the Key Bridge Marriott here in Arlington.  It is right on the Potomac and you can walk across the bridge to Georgetown.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 10, 2014)

Depending on when your spring break is, that's also cherry blossom time. Wyndham Old Towne is full for the last week in March through Easter (I miraculously found a room there last week for 4 nights leading up to Easter).

National Harbour still has availability, but at a higher point cost (and $$$ cost for the area it's in).


----------



## topdog (Sep 11, 2014)

Stay in the city, or close to the city on the Virginia side, within your acceptable walking distance to a Metrorail station.


----------



## jont (Sep 11, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> I live in Arlington and it is at least 30 minutes to Dulles from here on the Dulles Access Rd but longer on the Toll Rd.  I suggest the Key Bridge Marriott here in Arlington.  It is right on the Potomac and you can walk across the bridge to Georgetown.



I agree. Arlington is a great spot to stay in the DC area


----------



## DB-Wis (Sep 11, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> 
> just had a delightful stay at Residence Inn Foggy Bottom  ..1/2 mile from monuments...
> 
> great base to stay for exploring DC...



I second Puck's recommendation of the Residence Inn in Foggy Bottom.  We stayed there several years ago and it was a great base for our sightseeing trip.


----------



## mrmarty91 (Sep 11, 2014)

Another vote for the Foggy Bottom Residence Inn.  It is a great location for visiting the monuments and depending on when you are staying there you can get a good rate.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 11, 2014)

I just returned from a business trip during which we stayed at the JW Marriott at 1331 Pennsylvania.  Nice place and good location about 3 blocks from the White House and maybe 4 to the Washington Monument. We payed $299 a night, which for vacation is probably too much. I was told that is the original JW, but I never researched it to confirm it.  Nice place.


----------

